# WESTMINSTER 2013



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's that time again. Is anyone planning on going. Big change in venue this year. The daytime breed judging will be at The Piers on the West Side. The nighttime group will still be at MSG and televised live. They have gone from 2500 entries to 3200. The dogs have a nicer benching area. Last year it was awful. Hope to see you all.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am hoping to make it this year and am looking forward to it too. Can't wait to see the new location.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't believe it's that time of year again Michele. It all goes so fast.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm an idiot and planned a trip over that weekend. Second year in a row. But next year I promise I will be there!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sadly, I will not be making it this year


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm getting excited!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope to attend does anyone know which day the Havs are showing???


----------



## Melanie (May 7, 2008)

"Monday evening’s competition, which will be broadcasted live on CNBC, includes Hounds, Toy, Non-Sporting and Herding Groups. Tuesday’s judgment will consist of Sporting, Working and Terrier Groups followed by the 2013 crowning of Best In Show live on USA Network. This year’s Best In Show will be judged by Michael Dougherty. Michael is from Escondido, California. He leads a panel of 43 judges from 18 states and three foreign countries."


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Elizabeth, the havs are showing Mon, 2/11 at 11am, at Pier 92. It's not at MSG. The breed judging is at the Piers, and the group judging will be in the evening at MSG.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

For anyone who can't make it to Westminster to see the havs on Monday, don't forget about th GNYHC Havanese Specialty on Sat, 2/9. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

irnfit said:


> Elizabeth, the havs are showing Mon, 2/11 at 11am, at Pier 92. It's not at MSG. The breed judging is at the Piers, and the group judging will be in the evening at MSG.


Hi I take the path in frm nj. Do u know the train I would take to the pier?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Shuttle Buses*

Monday, February 11th & Tuesday, February 12th
Shuttle Buses running from each of the three Garden-area hotels (Hotel Pennsylvania, Affinia Manhattan, New Yorker Hotel) will be available for exhibitors and spectators.
5:30 am - 11:00 am
11:00 am - 2:30 pm
3:00 pm - 8:30 pm
9:00 pm - 11:30 pm 12:00 am - 12:15 am
Shuttle buses running from Hotel Pennsylvania, Affinia Manhattan and New Yorker Hotel to Piers for exhibitors/dogs
Buses will run every half hour from each location
All dogs must be benched by 11:30 am
Shuttle buses running from Hotel Pennsylvania, Affinia Manhattan and New Yorker to Piers for spectators
Buses will run every half hour from each location
Shuttle buses from Piers to Madison Square Garden (exhibitors with Best of Breed winners have priority/additional passengers are subject to space availability)
All BOB winners must be benched at MSG by 5:00 pm
Shuttle buses from MSG to Piers
The Piers closes for the night. Last bus leaves Piers for MSG


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Cordelia. I'm so glad they are running shuttle buses. I will be at the Havanese Specialty on Saturday, 2/9 and will let you all know if I find out anything else.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The Havanese Specialty is always a great event. Have a good time!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

GCH Yup's Malibu Dream won BOB today at Westminster. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I watched a live video stream from the Westminster web sight. Loved seeing all those beautiful Havs!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Darn! I had the day off. I should have come up!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations to Karen Duprat on her dog's win. I'm hoping one of ours will be able to place in the group in the near future. Is it me or does it seem like a lot of judges, after they make their cut in a the group, often place the dogs in that order? Then the first dog has a big advantage...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It was really fun to watch on tv!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats to Banana Joe who won the top spot last night & his handler Ernesto Lara.


----------

